# Digital manufacturing (additive manufacturing)



## booppr (Nov 24, 2006)

I like it!!! I think I'm going to be on the market for a small milling machine to tinker with. They have software out there that's not too expensive either...


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Modern advancements make making stuff pretty interesting.


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Could one of those make another one?? and can I borrow it??


----------



## Pmaurer (Jun 3, 2013)

The technology coming out surrounding additive manufacturing is incredible. I personally love the 4-color printers.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Longlost said:


> Could one of those make another one?? and can I borrow it??


Yes, I think they are doing that at sky-net. Robots making robots. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We were thinking turkey calls would be a good test for this machine.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Were working on a 3D printed turkey call and improved fletching (Akin to a FOB style of ridged fletching) Only better.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We are playing around with the 3D printer making prototypes of things we have been wanting to make or improve upon.

First up is our vision of an improved version of an existing product to replace fletching. FOB's are a good product. We had ideas to try to make them better. Not necessarily for sale but for our use, education and enjoyment. We made our ring a bit smaller but the fins a bit bigger.










But ours weights slightly less than the FOB










clearance from a drop away will be a bit better with our version.










They have a 4 degree offset and we went with 7. FOB's fins are flat. We made ours with a curve or radius like an airplane wing to see if that will improve flight. (Again, experimenting)









We will make a few more and test shoot them.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Next up is a friction call. We printed the pot. One in black and another in Black and red and we designed in some text just for giggles.










We made aluminum sound boards










Aluminum and cooper










and a sliding top for the striker to change the tone.



















Just waiting for the epoxy to cure to test them for sound.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> We are playing around with the 3D printer making prototypes of things we have been wanting to make or improve upon.
> 
> First up is our vision of an improved version of an existing product to replace fletching. FOB's are a good product. We had ideas to try to make them better. Not necessarily for sale but for our use, education and enjoyment. We made our ring a bit smaller but the fins a bit bigger.
> 
> ...


The biggest complaint I heard from guys I know who shot fobs was the fob touching their face. Ever think about making a "sleeve" that would put the "fob" roughly an inch to inch and a half up the shaft similar to where feathers/vanes are normally fletched?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

After drawing back with this one installed I agree with your assessment but I think as little as a half inch would be enough. Remember, we made the diameter of our ring smaller than FOB's and with the cock fin up there is less to touch your face with the one we prototyped.


----------



## Stick Flinger1 (Oct 16, 2015)

I want a 3D printer!

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Bnbfishin said:


> The biggest complaint I heard from guys I know who shot fobs was the fob touching their face. Ever think about making a "sleeve" that would put the "fob" roughly an inch to inch and a half up the shaft similar to where feathers/vanes are normally fletched?


An inch or inch and a half would add considerable weight to the wrong end of the arrow (as well as using more plastic which = $$$$.) Also it may conflict with the drop away rate of a rest giving it less time to drop away. Everything is a balancing act. We think moving the fins and ring a half inch will go a long way in getting it further from the archer's face without adding too much weight and cost. It also allowed for a better design by way of a trailing rearward run-out which should reduce noise (not that there was much noise to begin with.) and allow for additional vane surface area creating more spin.

3 Blazer vanes and glue weighs 20 grains. Our original design was 23 grains. Once we print a few of these in the new format we will get a weight.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

A 3D printed shelf with hooks we made for hub style blinds.










Adding some hooks and shrink tube.



















To quiet the shelf an old mouse pad and double sided tape was used.



















Perfect fit.










Plenty of room on the shelf and to hang things.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Some thoughts we had about items to make via 3D printing

3D printed bow side plates
Sights or sight parts
Rests or rest parts
Quivers
Camera mounts (phone or GoPro)
Stabilizers (using 3D printed parts and carbon arrows)
Fletching jigs
I think this list grows daily.


----------



## MandK (Jul 29, 2013)

love the shelf for the hub blind! You sir, have some great ideas.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Digital manufacturing and bowhunting go hand in hand. It spawned our creations under the Innovative Outdoorsman brand such as the broadhead sharpening guides and the Black Claw bow holder but the sky is the limit.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We are getting closer

1. Improved rest clearance. 
2. Reduced face contact.
3. Reduced weight. (less than existing FOB and closer to 3 Blazers/glue)
4. Increased spin rate.
5. Increase total surface area of fins.
6. Airfoil fins rather than flat.

By making the annular ring smaller and pushing it forward 3/4", the facial contact issue improves as does rest clearance. We prototyped an early version yesterday but went back to the drawing board today.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

How does the turkey call sound


----------



## rccordrey (Nov 22, 2008)

Are going to make the fletching for sale?


----------



## bassfish83 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really like the hub shelf. I'd like a few of them for my ice fishing hub. You could make a small fortune selling those to ice fisherman.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

rccordrey said:


> Are going to make the fletching for sale?


We are only now just prototyping them out of need. They dont appear to be changing to what I want so I said to heck with that and Im just making them myself.

After shooting FOBs I see a few negatives. They get pinched by the string and kisser. They hit my face at full draw. Those are the two major negative that nearly make them un-useable for me. Since I was designing my own, I addressed other things.

They have a 4 degree offset but I want 8. FOB's fins appear flat. I made mine with an airfoil shape like an airplane wing to see if that will improve flight. (Again, experimenting). The plan is to

1. Improved rest clearance. 
2. Reduced face contact.
3. reduce string pinch on my short ATA bow.
4. Reduced weight. (less than existing FOB and closer to 3 Blazers/glue)
5. Increased spin rate.
6. Increase total surface area of fins.

By making the annular ring smaller and pushing it forward 3/4", the facial contact issue improves as does rest clearance and the string pinch problem is gone. 

Lighter than FOB's










No string pinch and reduced or eliminated facial contact.










I prototyped a few concepts and now I can make them in any color or combination of colors. 










All the problems solved.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Exisiting FOB's weigh 24.5 grains. Our early prototype of a modified annular airfoil fletch was 23 grains but like everybody else we dislike weight on the rear end of the arrow so we took out weight in no-stress areas and got the weight down to a (calculated) 20 grains (the weight of 3 blazers with glue). We won't know for certain until we make a few and throw them on the scale. Here is what they will look like now. I think we are getting closer.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

I printed the latest version. I dont know that my scale is sensitive enough to capture the weight reduction. The calculated weight should have had this thing at 20 grains.




























Before any more design changes are made test shooting needs to be completed.

But................... Not today. We are in a blizzard.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

yep, limited only by your imagination!
Been 3d printing for about 10 years! It's come along way!


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

In the general area they consensus is RH spin in preferred. I mirrored the part and will make and try both spins.


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

I am def interested in these. 
I used to shoot fobs until they blew my rest to pieces care of a missfire @ half draw, the rest didn't drop & the fob obliterated it. 
Also the size, weight & touching my face was irritating. 
These new designed versions you have designed should work lights out with a limb/cable DRIVER style rest 
Also the FOBs do use a an aerofoil style design if you look closely @ the very back of ea wing there is a chamfered angle  Yours looks better in theory tbh


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

Interesting thread.

Just a side-track thought if anybody wants to give this some consideration:

The only reason I don't hunt with FOBS is that they pop off on pass-thru.
Some guys consider that an advantage in that it supposedly marks the spot where the deer was standing. But in my experience (on targets only), they fly fifty feet away anyway and end up rolling under a log or something.
Losing it also makes the shaft much harder to find. Not a good thing in my book.
It also makes the loss of expensive lighted nocks more likely.
So I'd like to see somebody come up with a FOB-type system that reliably stays on the shaft, yet folds up or collapses while passing thru, and still allows lighted nock use.

Tall order I know, but thought I'd throw it out there for you geniuses to fight over!


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

I want to try these 



Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> I printed the latest version. I dont know that my scale is sensitive enough to capture the weight reduction. The calculated weight should have had this thing at 20 grains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

C.D.T said:


> Also the FOBs do use a an aerofoil style design if you look closely @ the very back of ea wing there is a chamfered angle  Yours looks better in theory tbh


Thanks but FOBs definitely do not use an airfoil in their fins. Its a flat fin with very little offset and a small chamfer only on the trailing edge. Im designing the Annular Airfoil Fletch with a true airfoil on the fins as well as more offset as well as other features to increase spin and lift and stability.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Part of looking into the viability of bringing an annular airfoil fletch to market, we have been doing patent searches. Its clear from the comments here that FOB users have issues with face contact, dry fires from string pinch pushing the nock off the string at full draw. Even the originator of FOB (Paul Morris) recognizes this and there was a picture posted on this site of a slightly modified (chamfered) FOB to reduce the string pinch problem. It turns out he didn’t make those changes and bring that improvement to market. Instead, Paul focused on a sliding FOB in which the user places a slip fit FOB on the shaft all the way up to the broadhead or field point, then you place a special stopper and nock on the arrow.

At launch, its expected that the FOB will slide to the back of the shaft and stop at the special hook. This corrects the problem that even the originator recognized with face contact and string pinch. Here is a picture from the patent document (which was filed back in 2002 and granted in 2003)










Here is a link to the actual patent.

http://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?Docid=...&SectionNum=&idkey=NONE&Input=View+first+page

At the same time, a guy who likewise did not like the problems with FOBS and the face contact and string pinch created a product which was nearly a direct copy of the FOB but slides it away from the nock. Unfortunately, since he copied the FOB, he only has a simple tubular ring and flat fins and did not take advantage of applying airfoils to both those surfaces. Also, his new product is far heavier than FOB’s (Fobs weigh 24.5 grains) and this new FOB that guy created weighs 32 grains. (he made it far heavier)

This hunter FOB is still awaiting patent approval which is still a long way out. He created a web site to show the product but h is not taking orders.
Here is his web site.

http://www.hunterfob.com/

Meanwhile, I still designing the optimum airfoil fins and airfoil annual ring to both stabilize and increase spin rate as well as reducing weight to what I expect will be 22 grains. As well as designing sizes for std carbons, Axis arrows and micro diameter arrows. Its still too soon to determine if we will bring this to market but we will most likely seek protection of the design with the patent office. Its enjoyable perfecting something you plan to use yourself.


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

This all sounds promising to me. 
When I moved away from fobs I started making my own curly style vanes. 
What I have made is brittle but VERY cheap to produce & easy to apply 
Still want to go back to an improved version of a fob though


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Im have great success with my annular airfoil fletching. It looks very promising. Im developing a version that leaves the lighted nock in place yet slips off during a pass thru on a game animal.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Part of looking into the viability of bringing an annular airfoil fletch to market, we have been doing patent searches. Its clear from the comments here that FOB users have issues with face contact, dry fires from string pinch pushing the nock off the string at full draw. Even the originator of FOB (Paul Morris) recognizes this and there was a picture posted on this site of a slightly modified (chamfered) FOB to reduce the string pinch problem. It turns out he didn’t make those changes and bring that improvement to market. Instead, Paul focused on a sliding FOB in which the user places a slip fit FOB on the shaft all the way up to the broadhead or field point, then you place a special stopper and nock on the arrow.
> 
> At launch, its expected that the FOB will slide to the back of the shaft and stop at the special hook. This corrects the problem that even the originator recognized with face contact and string pinch. Here is a picture from the patent document (which was filed back in 2002 and granted in 2003)
> 
> ...


An airfoil shape in the ring itself would create unnecessary drag, I don't see it serving any useful function. Looking at fluid dynamics, maybe take a page from prop design and use a curved fin. It increases the push force under the curve and creates an airfoil shape above which causes lift or pull force.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Correct. FOB uses a simple tube with straight wall and 3 flat fins. We have not gone that route. We went about it differently to improve performance.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Correct. FOB uses a simple tube with straight wall and 3 flat fins. We have not gone that route. We went about it differently to improve performance.


Not sure you get my point. An aerofoil creates lift above the curved surface. If both surfaces of the fin are curved like this () you create opposing forces. What I'm saying is a simple curved fin like this ) would produce the best rotation force, as opposed to a traditional aerofoil shape oriented at an angle like this /
You still get the aerofoil effect above the curve, but you also generate more force in the same direction under the curve.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Correct. We are evaluating a variety of cross section to see how they perform. Our ability to rapidly alter the design, make some and test them means we get to optimize. The 3 fins have always had an airfoil shape Curved on one side and flat on the other to create the pressure drop (Bernoulli's principle) on one side. My father has been teaching grade schoolers about aerodynamics, lift, flight, etc for 15 years. The final profile of the fin airfoil and the offset (currently at 8 degrees) has not been finalized. Neither has the annular airfoil ring. 

Its our hope to generate lift at the rear end of the arrow canceling out the weight of the airfoil and altering the in-flight FOC to the advantage of the hunter using broadheads.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Who doesn't love Altoids? Now there is even more to love about that Original Celebrated, Curiously Strong mint. Thanks to Altoids you can congregate and hold every single local deer on your hunting land to a single location. All you need to do is eat all the Altoids first to empty the tin (That's a treat right there)










Then print up a way to congregate all those deer in one location. I used a 3D printer but I suppose small wooden slats and a little glue would work as well.










I made the insert to hold the cards at an angle so the lid just makes contact with all 18 cards so they don't rattle.



















I used to use two tins (1 for empty cards and the other for cards I just pulled) so I would not mix them up. Now I have a row for empty cards and a row for full cards.

If you are in bear country like me, make sure to do a good job of washing out the tin so your camera cards don't smell like the cinnamon or peppermint candy because it will attract bear and ****, etc.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Who doesn't love Altoids? Now there is even more to love about that Original Celebrated, Curiously Strong mint. Thanks to Altoids you can congregate and hold every single local deer on your hunting land to a single location. All you need to do is eat all the Altoids first to empty the tin (That's a treat right there)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice. You could glue in a foam piece under top lid to keep the cards from rattling


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

I would be worried about static shock with foam rubbing back and forth on the cards and the risk of blanking or damaging the cards with with said static.


----------



## aocasek (Oct 27, 2008)

On the fob idea, why not lose the ring all together and just have the 3D printed vanes on the sleeve?


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Because of the lift and stabilization of the annular airfoil plus the positive effects on reducing cross wind interference.


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

Keep the fob developments coming &#55357;&#56859;&#55358;&#56593;


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We had a brief nice stretch of weather so I was shooting at 50 yards today. Im pleased but want to shoot further to do more evaluations.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> I would be worried about static shock with foam rubbing back and forth on the cards and the risk of blanking or damaging the cards with with said static.


Anti Static foam :wink:


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

look at this

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:633436

just download the STL and print


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Thingiverse, Grabcad and about a dozen other free sites are great for stuff like that. Having seen that and other SD card organizers, I opted for the Altoids tin because its metal and strong and holds 18 cards with ease but the sky is the limit for ways to accomplish this.


----------



## loveha (Mar 11, 2014)

Keeping an eye on your AAF, just easier to type and I'm sure all those interested know what I'm talking about. Really hope to see it come to market eventually. Have your website bookmarked just incase I miss the announcement on here.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Im just hoping it will stop snowing and the weather will turn nice so more long range testing can be done.


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome to see someone tweaking the FOBs. 
Like the looks of the forward ring airfoil....


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

We have a family friend that has a degenerative disorder that has resulted in her having to spend the bulk of her time in a motorized wheel chair. She is able to get out of it only to use the restroom. She can use the chair to get upright and then use a walker to transfer herself to the toilet. Sadly she is unable to bend over to reach the foot pads to swing them up and out of the way. She asked if we could design her an aid to allow her to reach the foot pads to lift them out of the way. Right now she must have a family member at home with her to lift the foot pads for her.

The criteria were that the aid has to have a large handle so she could grip it, it has to reach 24” but be able to be compressed into a smaller footprint to allow it to be stored in a bag attached to the chair and it had to be light weight. We began the project Friday night and completed it on Sunday morning so we were able to turn it around in less than 48 hours.

We were happy to help and to find another use for the 3D printer and to allow her to regain more independence. The final product weighed only 13 Oz.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

More AAF testing This time at 80 and 90 yards. 90 yards is really a poke for our ability as we don't practice or hunt at that distance and don't have a pin for 90.


----------



## cozy2301 (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome work. I work for Permobil (the manufacturer of the wheel chair you have pictured). We always like to hear stories from the user. I will be sharing this one with the company this morning. Just another way technology helps people be as independent as possible. Chive on my friend!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

The end user received our tool in the mail yesterday and was more than pleased.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Ron soon as I saw the tool for adjusting the foot pads I saw another idea. If you made the extensions a bit longer or made the extensions 3 long instead of 2 so It could extend to 6 feet And add a lock pin in it when fully extended it would make an awesome limb saw that could collapse down and be light weight. Perfect to put in backpack using minimal space. The Crabtree Cutter!! Keep the goods coming I'm enjoying your threads.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

I will pass that along to my Dad.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

Have you ever thought about printing out the frame that holds the bearings and 1.94 lb weight for the Spine testers? I would buy one for sure.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Im uncertain of what you describe. I would have to see it to understand.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3753009 scroll down to #13 and look at the bottom picture,it is the unit resting on the arrow shaft supporting the bearings and the weight for a smooth reading off the dial when the shaft is rotated finding the weak and strong side of the shaft so they can all be fletched the same way.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

I looked at the picture and that seems like some serious overkill and non-value added expense. I see a need to be able to attach a weight at the bottom. I see an need for a hole for the dial indicator probe to reach the arrow shaft through the top. I understand the rotation speed is nill as you very slowly rotate the shaft by hand so the roller bearings are unnecessary. 

If made from plastic on a 3D printer the contact area (bearing surface) for this device to the arrow shaft can be organic to the model with no ill effects to the arrow shafting material and you save the cost of the bearings and having to mount them. I modeled up the below part as I see it based on need/function. ¼” thick walls would be more than strong enough to support the load applied.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

If a slot for the dial indicator probe would be better than a hole, that is not a problem.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

I made one similar to yours with a 2" piece of square tube, Drilled and taped 4- 10x32 holes for the small bearings and used a 1/2 "hole saw under the bearings on both sides so i can slot them and drilled and taped a 1/4" hole on the bottom for the weight and Drilled the top with a 3/4" hole saw for the Dial. no way of doing pictures being the old coot that i am but I think it will work.To get my weight where i want it 1.94 lbs.i will simply drill out the lead weight until i reach the 1.94 lbs. If you print some please post them. thanks


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

I like your drawing of the weight carriage,if you print some up notify me and what would the price run on them?? would there be any friction between the plastic of the Carriage and the carbon arrow shaft when trying to spin it? i would either slot the Dial hole and make it wider.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

kc hay seed said:


> would there be any friction between the plastic of the Carriage and the carbon arrow shaft when trying to spin it? i would either slot the Dial hole and make it wider.


Friction exists. It cant be avoided. I dont think it will matter. the rotational speed of the arrow shaft is nearly nil. I dont think friction is a guiding factor. That could be made for about $10.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

If you print put any of them PM me and give me mailing info. i will take one,for $10.00 it would be worth a try.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Just playing around with the 3D printer again. We modeled up the parts for a Carabiner with our logo.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Now dressing AA batteries in C sized outfits so they can be used in trail cams that take C batteries.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Based on the number of requests for these things, Its clear many guys use lots of trail cams and have a desire to organize them.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Like them. Keep it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squid013 (Jan 12, 2014)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> An inch or inch and a half would add considerable weight to the wrong end of the arrow (as well as using more plastic which = $$$$.) Also it may conflict with the drop away rate of a rest giving it less time to drop away. Everything is a balancing act. We think moving the fins and ring a half inch will go a long way in getting it further from the archer's face without adding too much weight and cost. It also allowed for a better design by way of a trailing rearward run-out which should reduce noise (not that there was much noise to begin with.) and allow for additional vane surface area creating more spin.
> 
> 3 Blazer vanes and glue weighs 20 grains. Our original design was 23 grains. Once we print a few of these in the new format we will get a weight.


To get proper aerodynamic properties you need the sharp edge on the back with more radius on the leading edge and a curve over the side it's to spin to

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes, you are looking at a very old pic. The final design is exactly as you describe.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Just playing around with the 3D printer again. We modeled up the parts for a Carabiner with our logo.


Those would be great at the bottom of a treestand haul rope for clipping on a bow. If you need a field tester for a few, I am your guy.....:wink:


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Inn.Outdoorsman said:


> Now dressing AA batteries in C sized outfits so they can be used in trail cams that take C batteries.


I like this idea

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

i thought a while back that somebody down the road could combine a sight/quiver/arrow rest all in one. I made a quiver bracket out of aluminum to hold arrows closer to center line and as i am mounting and unmounting all these things it seemed like there could be a way to do it better. I'm more of a saw and file type of guy than softwear and 3d printers...not by choice. 

Love the new fobs. Can't wait to see how they finally end up. Have you guys toyed around with a fixed blade broadhead with helical blades? Or a more aerodynamic fixed blade broadhead in general? Keep it up though, ready every word of this thread!


----------



## bmeehan1919 (Dec 31, 2014)

What about different arms with a wider opening for the Arizona EZ fletch to allow the jig to do feathers? Ive seen several posts from people about feathers not fitting in the opening. Or maybe different offsets etc...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roketa36 (Oct 16, 2013)

Got to shot fobs when I test fired te bow I bought 2nd hand. Liked the idea of them so I just bought some. Gonna give them a whirl. I'm interested in your remake of them and how they compare. Hopefully you come out with them and I would be interested in checking them out as well 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G750A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

I really like that SD card holder. Where can I buy one? I have the tin.

I think I could top the tin with neoprene mouse pad material.


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

have you thought about printing a better knob for serving jigs?
to replace the wingnuts and have a grip area and graduated markings along the inside (towards the serving)
so that the user could quickly and easily change the tension on the jig for what they are doing


----------



## jhedelen (Dec 16, 2015)

Sweet ideas!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

I picked up a sd card holder from them and it works great. Terrific idea.


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

Now that my father is getting in to PCP air rifles we are using the 3D printer to make modifications. So far we have made a "modifier" for the end of the barrel. This lead dust collector has the added effect of reducing muzzle noise by about 80%. We have made a sun shade for the scope, a barrel ring, 10 shot magazine and digital camera mount that still needs perfecting. 3D printers rock!














































Here is a video of the first prototype of the 10 shot mag.






Camera mount


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

*ATA Show*

*You had mentioned in my thread on 3D printers that you where going to the ATA show.*

_"We just finished up printing all the prototype parts for a new Drop Away Arrow rest that will be unveiled at the upcoming ATA show.

We also printed up several new designs for a bowhunting peep sight.

Today we are printing belt loops for kydex holsters"._

*How did that go? Are you going to be listing these items on your website?*


----------



## Inn.Outdoorsman (Feb 4, 2016)

No. We were commissioned by these companies that own the intellectual property (drop away rest and peep sight) to do the CAD design and 3D prototyping work. Those items will not be carried by us as they are owned by others. Here is a link to the drop away rest.

http://buckrubarchery.com/magnedrop/5210097

Here is a link to the Peep sight.

http://shop.deadredoutdoors.com/t/peep-sights


----------



## CNC Machinist (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks for the links! *EXCELLENT DESIGN WORK!*


----------

